# Sea Bass Trip out of Dockside Inn at Lesner



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Has anyone done the sea bass trips that they are doing out of Dockside? The trip is an all day trip, 7:30-4:00 for $75.00. I expect that it is two hours out, and two hours back so really only fishing for 4 hours. My wife is going out of town next weekend, and I am thinking about doing this trip. Just wanted to know what to expect and what kind of gear to bring.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

UOPaul said:


> Has anyone done the sea bass trips that they are doing out of Dockside? The trip is an all day trip, 7:30-4:00 for $75.00. I expect that it is two hours out, and two hours back so really only fishing for 4 hours. My wife is going out of town next weekend, and I am thinking about doing this trip. Just wanted to know what to expect and what kind of gear to bring.


That must be one fast boat or they are fishing fairly inshore.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Check for a trip out of Rudee Inlet it's a much shorter ride but the $$ maybe a little higher.


----------

